
Farewell Node.js - Kaladin
https://medium.com/@tjholowaychuk/farewell-node-js-4ba9e7f3e52b#.lc5bn3ksj
======
snorrah
Large-ish discussion from earlier thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7987146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7987146)

